# another rhom or gibbus question (new photo added)



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

since aquascape showed some gibbus photos, many fishes have stated as gibbus, which make me quite confuse about this species.
I just got a new fish brought as rhom. it is thin and has an elong body shape. I want to know if it is a gibbus or just a thin rhom.


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

it has a huge head but the body kinda looks like a gibbus or just a really underweight rhom


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Deffinately looks like a rhom, just very underweight. Start feeding him really good and i bet he will look ten times better in a month


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

S.gibbus IMO.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Long body like Elong, black tail on the end, yellow/orange on anal fin...I'm sure is a Serra. Gibbus

It doesn't look like Rhomb, or under weight Rhomb that is...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if its from peru..then theres no chance in hell its a gibbus...try to find out were its from


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Collection point are very important for ID Serra.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks skinny beef him up first


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It looks like an S. gibbus to me...


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I have fatten this guy a little. rhom or gibbus?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i still say S.gibbus, youve done a nice job fattening him up he has some nice colour too!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Please dont shoot me frank but...

S.Rhombeus

ID Complete


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 07:10 PM
> Please dont shoot me frank but...
> 
> S.Rhombeus
> ...


Don't have to shoot you, you've shot yourself. Physical appearance strongly suggests S. gibbus.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

so what's the difference between these two species, Frank? I remember there were some rhoms also had elong body in some previous poses.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Today, 07:35 AM
> so what's the difference between these two species, Frank? I remember there were some rhoms also had elong body *in some previous poses. *


Previous posts were based on an emaciated condition. The current photos show more detail and better conditions. As for the differences, I direct your attention to OPEFE http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html .


----------

